# Getting new fish any suggestions



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

im wanting to stick with african cichlids (unless i find another Jack) is there any that anyone would suggest


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

Phantom_Cichlid said:


> im wanting to stick with african cichlids (unless i find another Jack) is there any that anyone would suggest


I like Jewels and most mbunas


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

are the colorful also


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

What size tank? what's in it now?


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

a 10 gallon and nothing is in it


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I would suggest South American Apistogramma's or Rams of sort. This website has lots of nice fish that are suitable for tank that size:

www.tedsfishroom.com has most excellent stuff, can count on him to hook you up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah, no africans or jacks in a 10g. Try getting something in the neighborhood of 55g. 

For a 10g, how about a pair of Apistos? Apistogramma cacatoides are beautiful!


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

there are no kribs at my lfs


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

Ok what about Apistos or Rams?


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

im not sure what do they look like


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

oh i like the Apistos i hope my lfs has some


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

Blue Ram

Apisto cacatuoides

Apisto agassi

Bolivian ram (they may get a little big for a 10g)


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

i like them all
ahh now here is the hard part i gots to pick one


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

which one is the smallest


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

Apistos and German rams are about the same size I believe and smaller than bolivians. German rams are a bit sensitive though, so make sure you have really clean water.

Apistos may be expensive depending on where you get them.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

ok well my lfs did not have any so thus is what i got 







oh yea and this was free with


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

Do you know what kind of fish the first one is? You shouldn't buy fish that you don't know what they are. You only have a 10g, so most likely most fish you get won't be able to live in the tank.

The second one shouldn't stay in that bowl. I'm not sure what it is, but it really shouldn't live in that bowl.

What happened to researching before you buy?? You were asking for suggestions but didn't take any.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

they did not have the fish and the bottom one is a fancy daino and it is not staying in that bowl i only use that bowl for pictures and i know the top one is a cihlid and its hard to research when my computer lags big time and i only have a half hour to research and if i dont keep a cichlid in the tank my mom throws it away


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Well i hate to say it but that is reeealy stupid. You dont know anything about that fish, and we cant help you since you dont even know the name. How big does it get ? Most africans get too big for a 10 gallon. I seriously recommend that you return that fish. It is in the best interest of the fish.Always research before you buy. Oh and BTW, what are the fish in your siggy in? Size tank? You shouldnt keep an african alone and I have a feeling there is problems with that setup, if they are all together. What size tank/tanks are they in?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

That is a OB mbuna.

it will be gettin stressd out for that. I'd take it back. Look for some or check out that website i gave you! Ted is highly respected in the hobby, travels all around the US for speeches he gives, convince ur mom to get some things from him...


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

does he have any of the fish that was suggested


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

oscar is tiny and in a 5 gallon auratus is in a 5 gallon each fo the qouramis are in 1 gallon tanks


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

o nm looks like he stopped shipping til next month due to heat waves.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

> oscar is tiny and in a 5 gallon auratus is in a 5 gallon each fo the qouramis are in 1 gallon tanks


What??? Dude, do some reading. Even though the oscar is "tiny" he is a very messy fish. He should be in a minimum of 40g right now....and then moved to atleast a 55g by himself. He should not be in a 5g tank ever.

The auratus should be in a bigger tank as well. The only fish that belongs in a 5g is a betta.

I can't believe you have the gouramis in 1g tanks. I suggest a 10g for each of them. Poor fish!


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Ugh dude do some reading. Im sorry but that makes me mad. Id return all your fish and buy one large tank like a 40 gallon so you could do some africans, but youve got everything pretty much wrong. Oscars need a minimum adult tank size of 75 gallon, and in 6 months he will most likely be around 9 inches if he is 3 inches now and he isnt tooo badly stunted, Having him in that tank is probably killing him  . If you cant accomodate him with bare minimum of 55-60 gallon, turn him in, he will die. If the largest tank you have now is a 10 gallon, Id just like return all your fish unless you want to buy a 30 or 40 gallon, instant cycle it and keep just the african cichlids. Kissing gouramis get around 10" and need a 55 minimum.

PLEASE do research your fish are gonna be stunted. I read before that you also bought a JD. I dont know what size tank he was in but he would need a minimum of 55 gallons. If you really want to get large fish you absolutely need a large tank. Ugh those poor fish


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

y does everyone think its so easy for a high school student to get these huge tanks the oscar is not even an inch long


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

If you can't get the tank that is right for the fish....don't buy the fish. It doesn't matter what size the oscar is now...he will grow huge! A 5g is no where near the right size tank for him. Take him back to the LFS.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

#1 If it's a fry ok, no biggie. But plan to upgrade in the next couple months, it will need a 10g like now. then 20/29g in prolly 4months, then 6months+30g, 1yr 50g. Estimated growth rate.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

i know that and i apolagize for being a a** earlier. i think i am just going to give all the fish away cause it seems like no matter what ill have to upgrade to an even larger tank well ty all for the help


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

ok well i thought about it and im going to see if my lfs will take them i really hope they do and then i dont cause the tanks are not that healthy looking well this will mean more time to spend with my gf well i can atleast admire her fish


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Thank you for doing whats right for the fish. If the LFS takes bad care of there fish, there are always lots of LFS's, but you might have to drive a few minutes. Also you could advertise here on the forums and get a hobbyist to take them. If I lived near enough Id take oyur oscar but I dont think I do.

I hope dont mean your quitting the hobby? Just because you did it wrong the first time you dont have to quit! Just buy a medium sized tank like a 40 and get a few fish to start you off. And I dont think age has that much to do with it, a 40 gallon setup isnt that expensive, and theres always christmas! But next time, decide what you want (africans, new worlds, community, etc), post here asking for advice, and then ACTUALLY FOLLOW the advice, and youll do fine I think if you really like the american cichlids like jacks or oscars, there are smaller alternatives that you could put in a small tank like a 40, or you could put the real thing in a 55. I think an EBJD could even live in like a 46 or something. Dont give up, just start over, and this time do things the right way!


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi, Phantom Cichlid. I just joined here and just caught the tail end of this thread.

In a 10 gallon, small, peaceful community fish are going to be your best bet (tetras, livebearers, things like that). 

Since you're a high school student, and I remember money being quite an issue at that time, that's the best bet. However, should you happen across some dough, I've known several respected fish-keepers who will keep a small colony of shell-dwelling African Cichlids in an aquarium of that size. I've never kept them myself, but I hear they are full of personality which endears them to their owners.

If you do opt for these, you'll need more specialized setup equipment, such as sand and a large number of shells. I'm not sure what kind of filtration you're running, but you'll want something pretty good for them.

I hope that helps, and I hope you'll experience some real success in the hobby and continue with it. Please let me know if I can be of any further assistance.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

...ur 16, get a job.... 

ok well. It cant be that expensive to get a tank, it is just where u shop. At petco a 50 gallon can cost $200 or more, but if you do some shopping you can find them for $50if not less. Or you could pay even less and make it urself. The rest of the equipment isnt so easy to get away with, but making the tank that much cheaper should make the whole process easier.

or you could always make a friend at the LFS like I did and get everything at cost


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

Also look in the classifieds of the newspaper. I find good deals all the time on larger tanks. There was a 125g tank and stand for $200!! What a deal. I'm not sure if it was in good shape or not, but still a great deal. If I had an extra $200 and the money to set it up (and space) I would have bought it.

I have a part time job because I go to college, so I don't have loads of money to set up tanks...but somehow I've managed to find enough money to buy another 55g. Now I'm just buying supplies every paycheck until I have everything I need.

Can you get a part time after school job somewhere? You just need a little money to buy things here and there.

If not, look in the paper and see if you find a good deal on a bigger tank. See if maybe your parents will buy that as an early Christmas present...or wait until around Christmas time to look. Its possible to get a bigger tank, you just have to wait for a good deal.

Don't give up!


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

yes i mean quiting the hobby i most likely im cause i dont want anymore fish to die cuz of me


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

The key to fishkeeping is patance. If you can't wait to fill your tank which is to small with lots of potentially tankbusting sized fish then expect things to go wrong for you and your fish.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

See the way you feel right now reminds me of a relationship with a girl i once had.

Great going, fun, think she's the one, then breaks ur heart like nothing and feel like don't wanna go with anymore women.

Just gotta get back up and give it a go at it again, fishkeeping is alot like dating women, gotta be patient with them, give'em something special to eat and they'll love you, treate'em bad and you'll feel bad in the end. 

Also if the fish turns upside down that's not good versus as if a girl were to.......


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

idk i think im still going to quit


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

...when does that fix ne thing? My gf tried, killed all of her mollies cuz she didnt know what she was doing, now with my help has had a betta live twice as long as her first attempt and is now looking into dwarf puffers.

You can give it a rest and come back to it when you are more capable, but do not give up. You will miss out on alot


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

ok ok ok i think i found a solution well u guys helped ALOT a bigger tank 27 gallons bigger then my tank i have now im hoping that the guy still has it and if he does im going to get it no matter what it takes


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

> Also if the fish turns upside down that's not good versus as if a girl were to.......


:lol: Good stuff! 

Phantom Cichlid - It's your life and you're free to make your own decisions, but you're going to have to read my suggestion first.  Your resources are limited right now and you're trying to bite off more than you can chew. Cichlids are definitely a great fish. I'm wishing for huge tanks with Oscars and things like that, but right now, that isn't a reality for me, and frankly, it isn't for you either. Instead, focus on something that you can keep with success, instead of something you are doomed to fail with in your current situation.

Read this article about cycling. Once your tank is cycled, get a small community tank going. It can't compare to cichlids, but it is ideal for the situation you're in. Once you get older and get a job, get a larger tank so that you are set up for large fish, instead of being set up to fail. With a larger tank, and some experience with other fish, and _a lot of reading/research/asking questions here_, you'll be in a better position to keep those types of fish.

That's my advice. You can take it or flush it, but I think you can have a successful present and future in the hobby if you choose the right fish for what you have. I wish you the best whatever you decide. And we're here to help you either way.


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

Oops...you beat me to a post. 27 gallons should be a pretty good size for some of the smaller cichlids. If you're after a single fish or pair, I'd take a look at something like the firemouth. I just got a pair of these, and they're a lot of fun and have some decent color. A firemouth could live its whole life in a 27 gallon aquarium.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

^^^probobly best advice in the thread so far


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Sure if u pass up the women advice


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

yes, if u pass up the women advice


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

or a 50 gallon


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

> ^^^probobly best advice in the thread so far


Did you put that under my post by accident? 

I have to abdicate the title to MalawianPro. The women advice was definitely better. :lol:


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Dude! I tried out that feeding thing to this girl i met and it worked like a charm!!! She even rolled over for me! Thanks so much for the advice!


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

lol now aint that funny


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

so u fed her and BAM! she rolled over....was she moving? where can i get some of that?


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

ok i know i have asked this question lots of time but that was for my 10 gallon tank but if i get this 37 gallon tank what kind of cichlids would be good in it and im sorry if i annoy you guys with this


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

its far from annoying, you just need some help. Well in my 40 gallon...well look at my signature. I put a few in there, but I do have a 40 breeder, i do not know how big of a diff it will make...umm, what are the dimensions of the 37 gallon.

if it is ne thing like mine you will be able to put a good # of them in there


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

im not sure just yet


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

MalawianPro said:


> Also if the fish turns upside down that's not good versus as if a girl were to.......


Upside down? You must go to some craaaaazy parties. I always figured it was better to get them on there back. But if suspended upside down is fun, more power to ya!  


Okay, back on track

If you like the american "large-ish" cichlids, you could breed coonvicts or firemouths in a 37, as well as sajica, and most other american cichlid that grows no more than 6 inches. A single EBJD or salvini would be okay in that tank too. Just take everything step-by-step, do LOTS OS RESEARCH, and keep on asking questions, and youll be a fine fishkeeper. If you follow advice, even if it contradicts with your plans, and dont impulse buy, no more fish should die because of you. 

Dont worry, If you just have the patience to follow all the steps and do everything right, everything will work out.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

what is a salvini again so then thats a NO on africans then


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

You could do africans but It would be easy to manage a 29 gallon with a single mid-sized fish.

And Salvinis are great. There are 2 color morphs: yellow/black, and Olive green with red spots. Ive only seen the green one in person and it was a really nice fish, big teeth. They are very aggressive and should be solo in anything less than like a 75.

Pics-

Yellow morph



















Green morph (my fav)



















They top out at 7 inches for males, but 6 inches is more common. One would be very happy in a 30 or 40 gallon tank. Also pretty hardy.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

it's all in upper arm strength :lol:


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

ROFLMAO! And your a frickin mod!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Mod with Style  


With a 37g tank, you could move to several different species, even africans pea****s and mbuna, given 2yrs or so need a bigger tank but in 2yrs u know u gonna have a bigger tank anyway! we all started small, i started with just a 10g myself. Damn wally world guppies.

Hmm i picture this in a 37g:

Holey rock on black tahiton moon sand
with Sci. Fryeri & yellow labs and 2-3plecos.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

hmm maybe ill do that malawianpro what does all this stuff look like


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

Phantom_Cichlid said:


> y does everyone think its so easy for a high school student to get these huge tanks the oscar is not even an inch long


This is a very selfish attitude. This has nothing to do with you. It has to do with the fish. We didn’t say it was easy. We just said it was right. Would you buy a kitten and tie a two inch piece of string around its neck knowing the kitten would one day grow to be a cat? NO! you wouldn’t cause that kitten would die before it had the chance. 

Now why do this to your fish?


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Vermifugert said:


> Would you buy a kitten and tie a two inch piece of string around its neck...


Yes....



j/k


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

YAY i got the tank go me -dances like a fool-


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

what no congratulations or anything j/k


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

Phantom_Cichlid said:


> YAY i got the tank go me -dances like a fool-


Congrats. now its time to cycle it. what kind of filtration will you be using?


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

im not sure yet any suggestions


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

What size is it?


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

Phantom_Cichlid said:


> im not sure yet any suggestions


sepends. you will get a lot of input here. maybe make a new thread to discuss this?


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

ok what should i label it and where


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

"Need Cichlid Tank Help"

and in there tell all about the tank that u just got


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

well i really dont know whats in it


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

MalawianPro said:


> Mod with Style
> 
> 
> With a 37g tank, you could move to several different species, even africans pea****s and mbuna, given 2yrs or so need a bigger tank but in 2yrs u know u gonna have a bigger tank anyway! we all started small, i started with just a 10g myself. Damn wally world guppies.
> ...


what is black tahiton moon sand with Sci.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Im assuming its 37gal. Depends on how much you want to spend. Since cichlids are such pigs, I have an eheim classic canister filter for up to 60 gallons on it, and even when the nastys get stirred up they are gone in a minute. Cleanest water ive ever had. But they are expensive.

Id go with a bio wheel of appropriate size. Get the one rated for 55 gallon tanks.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

ok i will try my best to get one


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

i get the tank like sat. how long should i let it cycle and what is the sand like


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Let it cycle for the normal cycling length.... Wait, you havent read about cycling? It should go for about a month if you use the fish methop, but fishless is better. Or you could use one fish with some Bio-Spira and be done with it in a matter of days.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

i think ill go with the second one cause i dont want me fish to stressed out and i have another question but i have posted it already its about these white little worm like things they are tiny they have taken my oscars tank over and now there with my mbuna(i think thats what it is i cant remember)
i know this off topic but Gourami Swami where did u get you siggy at


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Ghetto, a member here on FF, made it for me. I beleive you can contact him through his thread in the water hole.

And Im not sure about white stringy stuff.

Oh and wait, arent you returning the oscar anyway? So just clean his tank with a scrubber sponge! And I dont think It should be too much of a worry in your Mbuna tank either since your moving the fish and you could just fill the new tank up with new water, and clean out the old tank for new fish.

About not wanting your fish to be stressed, It would not stress them at all because you won thave any in the tank, Its a _fishless_ cycle I suggested. I assume your still going to return all your fish.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

im trying to but my LFS wont take the oscar so im going to post it online for sale in the place i found my tank im hoping that some one will want him/her


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Try not selling but giving it to the LFS, most will take a fish in. If your sellin it online id only charge like 1.00


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

thats what i was g0ing to do was give it and they said no


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

ok how about this 1m 3f Electric Blue Hap 1m 3f Electric Yellow Lab 1 or 2 pleco
how do i tell the diffesrence in sex between all the fish


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Hmm... you need to find a suitable home for the oscar, But your mature enough to do that on your own.

"Electric Blue Hap" can be many things. Find out specifics. Many haps grow large. I was suckered in to buying a Hap moorii from my friendly lfs guy, which was definately an electric blue color, only to find out it grew 10" as opposed to the 5" he said. Also if you ask how big they grow and they say "what size tank" this usually means they will get large and he is trying to sucker you. Just say 200 gallon.

And you could put one more trio of peaceful fish in there. I recommend either some perlmutt labs ( http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=741 )

or yellow top mbambas (http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=737 )

They both stay small and are very pretty. I know the profile says highly aggressive but thats a load of crap. My Perlmutts are the most peace-loving fish in my tank. They just want to get on their way picking algea off the rock and eating my plants. I cant imagine this fish being aggressive.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

i like the second ones i hope my lfs's have some


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

It may also be a good idea to see what your LFS's have. Seeing whats available to you will probably influence your decision. Just don't buy anything else unless you know it will work in the tank.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

well i likw what mawalinpro (hope i spelt it right) said


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

Can you get them at your LFS? If not, how will you go about getting them? I'm just saying that if we suggest all kinds of cichlids and you like them all, if you can't get them at your LFS or some way, what good is that going to do you?

I'm glad to see that you are researching for this tank....good job!


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

dr foster and smith they have them in the mag


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok so you can order stuff with a credit card? Just making sure you aren't picking fish you can't get. That would be a huge bummer.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

see here are the links for both fish
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=839
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=840


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

i use money order with them


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

It says the Electric Blue gets 8 inches...isn't that a little big for a 37g?

Cobalt Blue Zebras stay smaller...they get around 5.5 inches. Here is the link


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh, so the electic cichlid you suggested was an Ahli? JMO20 is right, they get a bit large for your tank, asnd ive seen a 9" male at my LFS. Id switch them for a smaller hap. If you switch it for another Mbuna, check here with us to make sure of aggro. 

A species I have, adn that are quite beatiful and peaceful, are C. Boryeli (red top kadango) Large males usually stay in the 6 inch zone. heres an article on them i dug up

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c_borleyi_namalenje.php


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Tanganyikan shell dwellers are another option besides the apistos.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

oh ok well i like this fish Elongatus Ruarwe


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I think they may be a bit too aggressive for your mix of fish. They are like Johannis when guarding their territory. In fact, Most Pseudotropheus Elongatus species are like this, and they can be unpredictable. Some are as bad as melanchromis species. If you do decide to go with Ruarwe's, Be aware that famales are a pale grey color, so if you ask for 1 male and 3 females and the guy gives you 4 black fish, your gonna have a big territorial problem. I wouldnt recommend the species anyway because the male is going to have a large territory, and though he may seem docile at first, he will not let anyone in "his part" of the tank.

Here is a profile for referance: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=2287


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

Yep, I've been told to stay away from the Elongatus because of aggression. I'd go with something more peaceful in a smaller tank (37g is on the smaller side for Africans IMO). And, since you want the Yellow Labs (Electric Yellows), you should pick something a little less aggressive to go with them because they aren't very aggressive at all.

Have you ever ordered fish anywhere besides Live Aquaria? They don't have the best selection IMO.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

no i have never ordered from them well tomorrow is the big day and this is the last chance for fish suggestion


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

What are you getting? Dont go in there with no idea what you want or we will go through the same thing. Go in there with a list of compatible fish and dont buy a Mixed african or a fish that you dont know about.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

probaly whats in my siggy


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

Sci. fryeri are the Electric Blue Haps you linked to earlier. They get 7-8 inches, so a little big for a 37g tank. Also, haplochromines have a different diet than Mbuna (yellow labs). Have you researched this? I just don't feel you have done enough researching. You seem to just go along with whatever we say.

Personally, I'd pick another Mbuna to go along with the Yellow labs. That way you'll have 2 types that have the same needs.

Have you looked at Pseudotropheus socolofi? They get 6 inches, but thats better than 7-8. Cobalt Zebras would also work. Rusty Cichlids would also be fine with Yellow labs.
You can keep Mbuna and Haps together, but usually people do some research to make sure they set up their tanks to suit the needs of both types of fish.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Socolofi and zebras are nasty. Id say too aggressive.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

well i think i might just go with yellow labe for now until i do a little more research but one of the ones Gourami Swami talked about was nice


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Please dont come back with another " Well they didnt have it so I got this" answer, or we'l have to start all over. The best thing to do is to either bring in a list of fish that are compatible, or go there and dont buy anything, write down the name of fish you like, then come home and research which ones are best.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

yes im sure of it im going with electric yellows


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Okay good. But im a little confused, Is the tank cycled?


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

no not yet i get it Sat. then the fish a few days later


----------



## highliner (Jul 2, 2006)

MalawianPro said:


> Also if the fish turns upside down that's not good versus as if a girl were to.......


:lol: I don't know how much you're helping P_C- but you made ME snicker...:lol:

How about a group of Ps. Saulosi? They stay pretty small for Mbuna, I would think they'd do ok in a 37g...not sure what's available at your LFS, though...


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Soulusi are aggressive, no?

SO Your getting the tank today and the fish a few days later? Instant cycle, or bio-spira or something? You really need to cycle your tank first.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

i was not able to get the tank today cause the guy had an emergency but my LFS are out of Electric Yellows but i was looking at some rams and kribs would either of these do good


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Not with Mbuna, Rams are SA and Kribs are west african. You cou;d do a tank with just a couple pairs of rams or with a bunch of kribs though, but then you couldnt do any rift lake cichlids.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

ok i think i am going either with the kribs or rams


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

What kind of rams? German rams should be added to a cycled tank....not a few days after you set it up. I'm talking after a good long 4 week or more cycle. Bolivians are a little hardier, but I wouldn't add them to a cycling tank either.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

ok and what is the minum size tank for them the ones at my LFS are like 1 inch


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Your tank is fine, you could have several pairs of blue rams in a 37 IMO


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

how about a 20 gallon is that ok or no


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

I'd only get 1 pair for a 20g. You could have a nice community tank with the rams and some tetras or rasboras.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

but arnt rams very sensative to water conditions


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

What happened to the 37? Oh well, you could put a single pair of rams (blue or bolivian) in a 20 along with some tetras or danios.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

idk im just wondering cause i notices that i aint got alot of room in my room


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

i got a question what if i let mt tank cycle for a few weeks and then added some like dainos to it would that work


----------



## highliner (Jul 2, 2006)

Gourami Swami said:


> Soulusi are aggressive, no?


Not too bad (much less so than a lot of other Mbuna), and they top out at about 3-3.5 inches....do you have Saulosi, then? I have a pair....


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

You cant just "let it cycle", it needs an ammonia source.

Read about cycling before you do anything


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

ill use raw shrimp from the store like i read on a forum


----------

